# Your Personal Best(PB) Carp from OHIO's waters.



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well since we got the favorite BIG FISH bait poll going, why not a PB poll including your set-up...you can add any amount of details you want(rods, reels, line, rigs, hooks,bait, ect.).
Yes this is an OHIO forum and im not too interested in fish caught out side of Ohio as we know a 30-40lb carp is not that hard from certain waters in other states.You can add it if you want, but for the POLL list your PB for OHIO.

Mine, 36lbs. / 41" , caught on a 13' Fox Rangemaster II 3.00TC, Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast, 12lb. Gamakatsu G-Power line(smoke color), Fox 2 oz. in-line method feeder, Fox #7 size swivel, 6" of ACS braided hooklink, #4 Ashima RD2 hook, 7 kernals of plain canned sweetcorn hair-rigged.
On Sept. 3rd, At 1:15am,on right hand rod casted atleast 75 yrds. Fox 3 rod Quattro pod, Fox SX (blue) alarms.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I Caught 1 Nice Carp This Year Trollin At West Branch Late Summer. I Was Using A Chrome Hot-n-tot On 15# Mono. It Took 20 Min To Boat,was 38l And Weighed 30+. They Run Like Stripers. Loved Every Min.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey JIG glad to hear about your catch, plus....good to hear about someone having fun catching a carp that was'nt fishing for them and got the fight they were looking for. Ive never caught TRUE stripers, but have caught many Hybrid Stripers and will agree that a carp can pull drag just like a nice line sider and take you well into your spool. Specially those river strong carp....man!

We have an event at West Branch next May, i sure hope the big ones are in our area feeding.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

JACK......JACK.......JACK(Flathunter)....LOL....HEHEHE......

If ya read CLOSELY the title in this CARP FORUM thread says.."PB CARP from OHIO's waters"..............hehehe........NOT.....FLATHEADS....hehehe!!

Oh well , i'll let ya count it anyways since theres not much talk going on about catfish in the other area...lol(plus i cant erase it)


Scott


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim......what?...say it aint so?

Man you need to get up here a lot next year i know Ak & I can put ya on many 20+ lbers easily(if Akster cant put ya on them in the lakes, i'll show ya on rivers).

I tell ya what, we'll work out some weekends next year(or week days if you want) that you can come stay at my house and i'll take ya to some easy 20lb spots that you can come up and hit whenever ya feel like it...just say when.

Scott


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, it's true. I have caught many upper teen fish but the biggest I've weighed went a little under 19.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Unfortunately, I don't know the exact weight of my PB  . Caught it back before i worried much about weighing or even getting a pic. However, based on other fish i've caught in the high 20's (many from the same time period) I'd put it somewhere between 30 and 31 lbs. Caught it on sweet corn, fished on an Eagle Claw #6, with very little weight, and on a Zebco 33 matched with a 6 ft flimsy rod of some sorts. I was about 12 years old, and haven't been able to top 30 since then. Almost all my big carp (25+ lbs) came from this type of setup...and all on sweet corn. That's all i used back in those days and it worked great for the smaller ponds, gravel pits, and rivers that i fished. Though the 45 minute fight my PB put up pretty much ruined that Zebco.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

bnnnnnnnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## radaarphl (Oct 2, 2004)

Scott congrats on your big catch. You gave us a lot of details and info, but why not help out your fellow Ohio carpers by telling us what's really important. Where did you catch the 36lb. carp.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

How many over 40 pounders have you caught Scott out of Ohio  Rick.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Phil, 

I caught my 36lber at Choctaw lake, my buddy lives out there and his In-laws live right on the lake front...its been the ONLY carp ive caught from that lake...shows ya im much better at RIVERS where i can find them faster...lol
Hes caught a lot of mid teen carp from there, but i went to try to put him on some bigger carp.....well i atleast showed him there are some big ones there alright.
Only reason i DONT normally post WHERE i catch fish (for all species) is because of either MEATHUNTERS(like for cats and bass) or BOWFISHERMAN that are lurking on these boards finding out where our big carp catches are coming from....if ANY of you guys at anytime want to know WHERE, please just PM me and i'll tell ya all about my spots.

My other two 30's from this year both came from the Scioto of course.

Rick, not sure what your aiming at? I have YET to catch a 40lb. carp from any OHIO water, but seeing as it is my first year really targeting them(and i didnt put in the effort like i have the past seasons for smallmouth bass & flatheads)...and setting a personal goal of 40 lbs....i dont think i did too badly being only 4 lbs. off of my goal.

Also seeing as no one from Ohio who carp fishes for them has caught a 40 lber. (from Ohio waters)that most waters are not going to give one up....but im guessing in 2005 that I can break the 40lb mark for sure.
Like i said, we know places to travel out of state and find big carp, but i'd like my PB to come from waters i can fish anytime i want with minimal drive time.

2 buddys and I were going to plan a trip next year to the St. Larry, but decided WHY when we can turn out just as big a fish from the OHIO r. with a little time...so instead of driving all that way, we are going to spend lots of days targeting big carp where we know they already are.

This is NOTHING against guys that do travel and catch big carp from other States, its just my own thoughts on my own fishing. and Phil certainly in no way would i want to down play your big carp from the St. Larry at all...i say AWSOME and great catch!!!

Scott


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

After reading my question, it was a little confusing. I meant to ask , how many 40 pounders have you caught in waters outside OHIO'S borders  But you answered me anyways........ The lake in which I fish on a regular basis has indeed given up a 40 pounder, in fact it was a few pounds over forty and this was verified  This lake has given up many over 30 , again picture taken , weighed and released... And it's only 5 minutes from the house  ...... Ak is planning on fishin for them this spring, if he and cwcarper ever get together  CATKING.........


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for explaining...and NO i have not caught a 40 lber from Ohio or any other states waters....but my point is that time and time again anglers will head to one of the know "hot spots" for big carp and they will crush thier old PB sometimes doubling the weight...but then they head back home only to dream of carp from those waters, know the size they catch in normal home waters wont be close.(not because there not in there, but because they wont put the time and hard fishing into finding there own personal "town lake".)
Im all for catching very big fish and i certainly would travel to the west coast for White Sturgeon, South American for the dozen or so cats i'd love to catch, or even to Spain for giant wels catfish...but thats because we dont have these species in Ohio.

A true Trophy LM bass is in Fl. is 15+ lbs. but here in Ohio i know most LM anglers show off 5+ lbers on thier walls.....size is relative to certain waters and locations(geographicly), i bet its a lot harder to catch a 6 lb LM here than a 10 lber down south....understand my meaning?

I'll always check out other anglers pictures of Town lake or St. Larry carp and praise there catches, but in my mind im thinking about a carp like that from HOME waters where as we all here know would be a lot harder to catch.
If you dought what im saying check out all the posts about the trips CAG members have taken to out of state "paradise" carp swims and see where there PB has come from.
Like i said its MY personal thoughts on the subject of PB's.

Scott

If the water your talking about near you holds carp of that size, then CW & AK will for sure catch them. I'd love to see a 40+ lber from any Ohio water.......plus it would be great to see someone who is a carp angler put a new State record carp on the bank !!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Its a private lake called Lorelei . I've caught one at about 22 pounds last Feburary , and I didn't fish it this past year after that , except when Bob B came down in August, then the weather turned bad ( highs in the low 60's ) for the two days Bob was here  I've seen several carp in one particular inlet that were forties , and know of at least 2 over 40 that have been caught there....... CATKING


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well looks like Flathunter leads with the only 50+ lb CARP from Ohio's waters......lol(wink).


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang it Scott, how did you know I voted?????..I was hoping to fool a few people..LOL!..My BIGGEST carp is only around 20-lbs...However I am going to target them much more this year, as I can stand another cattin year like the last few have been.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL........Thats why i posted this before...
"JACK......JACK.......JACK(Flathunter)....LOL....HEHEHE......

If ya read CLOSELY the title in this CARP FORUM thread says.."PB CARP from OHIO's waters"..............hehehe........NOT.....FLATHEADS....hehehe!!

Oh well , i'll let ya count it anyways since theres not much talk going on about catfish in the other area...lol(plus i cant erase it)"

As i thought you might be talking FLATHEADS, not carp.

Hey maybe its only me since i started the thread, but if i click on the NUMBER of guys who voted for say 50 lbs and up it will show me who all voted.

Yea i hear ya Jack, the cattins been off for awhile now for me too, plus i was getting tried of all the bait catchin and stuff and needed a break.
I will set aside certain times of the year to target flatheads for sure, but carping will be one of my top things to do when other species turn off.

Scott


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh I see now, yea I can click on it also..I know not to screw around with a poll agin..LOL


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

my personal best is almost 20lb, 35". caught it with a cicada on a hook last summer when the 17 year locusts were out in high numbers. it was almost like tarpon fishing - eyeballing the fish, trolling up on them quietly and then casting a cicada nearly on top of them. This fish drug our boat (I was with Ying6) around a bay for 20 minutes, taking off on some huge runs........ I don't fish for carp often, but on that day I was glad I did....it was great.


----------

